# wáter o cuarto de baño



## epistolario

¿Qué término utilizan en su país o región entre los dos: *wáter* o *cuarto de baño*? Gracias.


----------



## Driana23

hey!

Pues, en México decimos sólo "baño"

'Necesito ir al baño'' , etc.

Saludos!!


----------



## Zap Brannigan

¡Hola!

Baño o toilette (no es coloquial y cada vez se usa menos)


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Nosotros decimos mayormente ya sea "*baño*" o "*servicio*" y en menor medida también "inodoro" o "letrina" (esto último, en las áreas rurales).


----------



## ChicaBonita

hola!

nos decimos normalmente baño

adios!


----------



## fsabroso

ffrancis said:


> ¿Qué término utilizan en su país o región entre los dos: *wáter* o *cuarto de baño*? Gracias.


Hola:

En Perú a esto --> _*click*_, le llamamos "*water*", a la habitación donde esto se encuentra le llamamos "*baño*"


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Estoy de acuerdo con fsabroso, en Perú a la habitación le decimos *baño*.

Atentamente,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## lamartus

_Baño, váter, inodoro, servicio, aseo, lavabos, retrete_... y si uno es muy "fisno" incluso llega a decir _excusado_.
Es difícil decir cuál es la más usada por acá, aunque creo que las que más oídas tengo son cuarto de baño/baño y servicio.

Saludos.


----------



## Namarne

En casa de mis padres, el _váter_; en mi casa y en el trabajo, el _lavabo_; en un bar: ¿dónde está el _servicio_? (pregunta retórica).


----------



## epistolario

Disculpan. Ahora, creo que ya lo tengo claro. Me imagino que el *wáter* es el objeto (taza) y el *baño* es el cuarto, ¿no?


----------



## hosec

ffrancis said:


> Disculp*e*n. Ahora, creo que ya lo tengo claro. Me imagino que el *wáter* es el objeto (taza) y el *baño* es el cuarto, ¿no?


 

Sí, pero es más conveniente escribirlo con v- que con w-.

Salud


----------



## chics

Namarne said:


> En casa de mis padres, el _váter_; en mi casa y en el trabajo, el _lavabo_; en un bar: ¿dónde está el _servicio_? (pregunta retórica).


¿Y el camarero no te responde:_ estoy aquííí_? 
Yo digo _váter_ en mi casa y la mis amigos o familia; y _lavabo_ cuando estoy fuera. En un bar pregunto por el _lavabo_, también. Pero existir, existen todas las que decía Martita...


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> ¿Y el camarero no te responde:_ estoy aquííí_?
> Yo digo _váter_ en mi casa y la mis amigos o familia; y _lavabo_ cuando estoy fuera. En un bar pregunto por el _lavabo_, también. Pero existir, existen todas las que decía Martita...


 
Me imagino que lo de la pregunta retórica es porque siempre está al fondo a la derecha .

Volviendo al tema, yo normalmente digo baño o servicio, pero como has dicho la lista de Lamartus es la buena. Le faltaría "el tigre", pero esa es bastante _mangui_.


Saludos.

Ant


----------



## lamartus

Antpax said:


> Le faltaría "el tigre", pero esa es bastante _mangui_.



¡Ah! No, no, no. Si añades _tigre _no me queda por menos que añadir _cagódromo_.

Esa no te la esperabas ¿eh?


----------



## chics

Y meadero, pero esos son concretamente los que sólo sirven para mear de pie, que no suele haber en vivendas particulares.


----------



## Namarne

chics said:


> ¿Y el camarero no te responde:_ estoy aquííí_?


No, no, es como dice Ant, el camarero responde siempre lo mismo: _al fondo a la derecha_. 
(Estas chicas son más ingenuas, no pillan ni una...)


----------



## Antpax

lamartus said:


> ¡Ah! No, no, no. Si añades _tigre _no me queda por menos que añadir _cagódromo_.
> 
> Esa no te la esperabas ¿eh?


 
No, la verdad es que me esperaba meódromo (esta la dice mucho mi padre. En casa, claro). Meadero, también vale, como dice Chics. 

Y si ya nos ponemos siempre nos queda esa del "señor Roca". También estaba aquella del "cuarto de los estudios", estas dos más finas.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Jellby

Antpax said:


> Y si ya nos ponemos siempre nos queda esa del "señor Roca". También estaba aquella del "cuarto de los estudios", estas dos más finas.



O el "tocador", para las mujeres.


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
En mis barrios, también "biblioteca" (hay gente que solo lee ahí), y tecnología obliga, ahora "despacho u oficina" (gracias al ordenador portable).

En los bares "servicio", y en general "el baño".

Saludos


----------



## sabbathically

En Chile seria "baño". Water suena muy déclassé. Tambien puedes escuchar "El tocador" (noy muy usado) o "El servicio"(en lugares publicos). Pero por lo general es "el baño".


----------



## LuisPuntoNet

En Ecuador igual decimos solo baño, tambien decimos quiero ir al servicio (se oye mejor), quiero usar el retrete, etc.


----------



## bb008

En Venezuela le decimos solamente baño.

Ahora cuando le dices cuarto o sala de baño me da la impresión que son precisamente cuartos o salas grandes donde cabe todo (que envidia) es decir ducha masajeadora-spa, bañera o jacuzzi.

En fomar coloquial y a manera de broma "el pipíroom".

Y el "Trono" simplemente es la poceta.


----------



## Cronista

En la República Dominicana le decimos "*baño*" a sitio, "*inodoro" *al objeto en sí, y *"sanitarios" o "baños" *cuando son públicos..


----------



## penandpaper

Hola,
¿Qué palabra usaría una mujer de cierta edad que se consideraba algo finolis para decir váter/ir al baño? Sobre todo en España.

Gracias


----------



## Namarne

_Retrete_. (Si además de finolis es pedante: _e*s*cusado_.)


----------



## penandpaper

Namarne said:


> _Retrete_. (Si además de finolis es pedante: _excusado_.)


 
¡Qué rápidez! Genial, y gracias.


----------



## e.ma

Namarne said:


> _Retrete_. (Si además de finolis es pedante: _excusado_.)



No estoy de acuerdo. _Retrete_ es la palabra exacta para designar el artilugio, la que no evita significarlo ni usa metáfora. Luego es lo que una persona finolis evitaría decir. (Diría _excusado_ para evitar la palabra _retrete_)

De las palabras que se han propuesto, las de uso más antiguo, que probablemente usaría una mujer mayor, son *tocador* y *lavabo*; aunque éstas resultan más _finas_ (que no _finolis_) que _inodoro_ y _excusado_ (que además me parecen un poco más modernas)


----------



## Namarne

e.ma said:


> No estoy de acuerdo. _Retrete_ es la palabra exacta para designar el artilugio, la que no evita significarlo ni usa metáfora. Luego es lo que una persona finolis evitaría decir. (Diría _excusado_ para evitar la palabra _retrete_)
> De las palabras que se han propuesto, las de uso más antiguo, que probablemente usaría una mujer mayor, son *tocador* y *lavabo*; aunque éstas resultan más _finas_ (que no _finolis_) que _inodoro_ y _excusado_ (que además me parecen un poco más modernas)


Yo tampoco estoy de acuerdo conmigo, al menos en la forma en que lo he escrito: es *escusado *(así que me _excuso _ante quien preguntaba). 
*Retrete *no es la palabra que designa el artilugio, sino el aposento, la estancia, al menos en su primera acepción: 


> *retrete**.*
> (Del prov. o  cat. _retret_).
> * 1.     * m. Aposento dotado de las instalaciones necesarias para orinar y evacuar el vientre.
> * 2.     * m. Estas instalaciones.
> * 3.     * m. desus. Cuarto pequeño en la casa o habitación, destinado para retirarse.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


(La etimología ya da la pista.) 
Lo demás es opinable, pero según de qué texto se trate, si se usa _tocador _el lector no lo entenderá. 
Si tuviera que escribirlo yo, probablemente utilizaría _retrete_. Pero esto depende de los usos, como ya se ha hablado, porque para mí por ejemplo _baño _es bastante eufemístico, y sin embargo mucha gente es lo que usa. 
*Inodoro *sí es el artilugio. 
Saludos, 
N


----------



## beatrizg

Cronista said:


> En la República Dominicana le decimos "*baño*" a sitio, "*inodoro" *al objeto en sí, y *"sanitarios" o "baños" *cuando son públicos..



En Colombia usamos más o menos los mismos términos que en República Dominicana. La única diferencia es que el término "sanitario" se usa, pero no tanto como baño y no es exclusivo para los baños públicos. 

Encuentro curioso cuando viví en España, en la región vasca, la dueña de casa me corrigió cuando usé la palabra *baño *y me dijo debía decir *lavabo. 
*¿Es así en ciertas regiones?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Personalmente, pese a que viajo mucho por toda España, siempre me hago un lío con esto de los baños y los lavabos. ¡Nunca sé donde hay que preguntar por una cosa o por otra! Por suerte, los camareros, al interpretar tu "lenguaje corporal", antes de que abras la boca, ya te dicen: "al fondo y a la derecha", como bien apuntaba *Namarne*.

Aun así, *Beatriz*, me parece que aquella señora fue demasiado estricta: hoy en día, en España todo el mundo entiende y acepta tanto *baño *como *lavabo*, los dos términos más usados. Públicamente, váter, y retrete ya no se usan (quiero decir, los términos) y escusado y tocador se reservan para ocasiones algo más ...literarias.


----------



## pejeman

En México, cuando hablo en confianza digo "voy al *guáter*" y pregunto: ¿Dónde está el _guáter_?, ¿Puedo pasar a tu _guáter_?. Si tengo confianza pero no mucha, substituyo _guáter_ por baño.

Si estoy de visita en una oficina, pido pasar al baño y la llave del baño. Las mujeres en la ciudad de México, las más de las veces usan el término "tocador".

Si estoy en un restaurante, generalmente pregunto por los baños o por los sanitarios, pues generalmente están vecinos los de hombres de los de mujeres.

En México hay muchos restaurantes, sobre todos los típicos, que tienen
un lavabo en un área común, que permite a los comensales lavarse las manos, sin necesidad de encerrarse en el "guáter".

Saludos.


----------



## mirx

pejeman said:


> En México, cuando hablo en confianza digo "voy al *guáter*" y pregunto: ¿Dónde está el _guáter_?, ¿Puedo pasar a tu _guáter_?. Si tengo confianza pero no mucha, substituyo _guáter_ por baño.
> 
> Si estoy de visita en una oficina, pido pasar al baño y la llave del baño. Las mujeres en la ciudad de México, las más de las veces usan el término "tocador".
> 
> Si estoy en un restaurante, generalmente pregunto por los baños o por los sanitarios, pues generalmente están vecinos los de hombres de los de mujeres.
> 
> En México hay muchos restaurantes, sobre todos los típicos, que tienen
> un lavabo en un área común, que permite a los comensales lavarse las manos, sin necesidad de encerrarse en el "guáter".
> 
> Saludos.


 
Eres la primer persona que me doy cuenta usa el término guáter. Como una generalidad yo diría que "baño" es la palabra más usada en México, tocador es el término que usan las mujeres en fiestas, o en citas o con alguien que no se sienten totalmente en confianza.


----------



## Aviador

pejeman said:


> En México, cuando hablo en confianza digo "voy al *guáter*"...



Hola.

Ya bastante y bien se ha dicho sobre el tema. Yo sólo quiero llamar la atención sobre el hecho de que, en Hispanoamérica, me parece que la pronunciación del anglisismo _water_ (acortamiento de _water closet_), como muy bien lo apunta Pejeman, es /'water/ y no /'vater/ como en España. Por eso nuestros amigos españoles dicen aquí que prefieren la grafía _váter_.

Recuerdo que existe también el eufemismo infantil _ir a las casitas_.

Saludos.


----------



## e.ma

Namarne said:


> e.ma said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Retrete_ es la palabra exacta para designar el artilugio...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Retrete *no es la palabra que designa el artilugio, sino el aposento, la estancia, al menos en su primera acepción:
> 
> *retrete**.*
> (Del prov. o  cat. _retret_).
> * 1.     * m. Aposento dotado de las instalaciones necesarias para orinar y evacuar el vientre.
> * 2.      m. Estas instalaciones.*
> * 3.     * m. desus. Cuarto pequeño en la casa o habitación, destinado para retirarse.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
> _​
Click to expand...


Namarne: queda todo claro. No es la palabra que designa el artilugio en su primera acepción, sino en la segunda. Gracias por la precisión.


----------



## e.ma

Quiero añadir: que vale tanto "escusado" como "excusado".

Y que la señora vasca que corrigió a beatrizg podría tener sus razones, porque en muchas casas españolas puede haber:
*un "cuarto de baño" (lugar donde está el "baño", también llamado "bañera");
*un "aseo" (con retrete y lavabo y a veces ducha: o sea donde uno puede asearse, pero no darse un baño);
*un "lavabo" (acompañado o no de un retrete; los antiguos restaurantes de carretera solían tener un lavabo a la entrada o en el patio, sólo para lavarse las manos);
*y hasta un "retrete" (cuarto mínimo sin otra pieza que el propio retrete y quizá un minúsculo lavabo; sé que aún existe p. ej. en viviendas del Madrid viejo).
Por eso a veces es importante saber si la persona quiere darse un baño o sólo lavarse las manos.

Y luego a partir de ahí se despliega el mundo del eufemismo (que es el de la gente finolis), en el que resulta más fino llamar "baño" (y antiguamente "tocador", o "lavabo") al "retrete".


----------



## mallujulia

Ya veo que los espa;oles usamos muchas expresiones para referirnos al ba;o. 
La verdad es que vater ( que se puede usar para la habitacion aunque solemos usarla para referirnos a la taza) es mas informal y solo se usa entre gente de confianza. En el trabajo o en un bar yo diria el lavabo o el aseo. En Espa;a palabras como toilette, excusado, tocador no se usan practicamente. 
Resumiendo
Al objeto : Taza ( formal)  vater (informal)
Al cuarto: aseo, lavabo (formal) vater ( informal)


----------



## e.ma

Me parece bien la propuesta de mallajulia


----------



## swift

Por estos cerros, valles y llanuras, se dice _el baño_ o _el servicio_.


----------



## Rocko!

pejeman said:


> █ digo "voy al *guáter*" █ substituyo █ pasar al baño y la llave del baño █ las más de las veces █ generalmente están vecinos █


Desafortunadamente dejaste de ingresar a WR y ya no puedo preguntarte dé qué parte de México eres, pero las expresiones tuyas que cité me hacen pensar que no eres de por mi zona, tal vez eres de la frontera con USA.
En algunas zonas de Quintana Roo seguramente (yo creo que sí) sigue usándose la palabra "huáter" ( wáter) para referirse a una clase antigua de excusados que no incluía lávabos ni ducha. En casa de mis abuelos lo que había eran baños modernos y los llamábamos baños (eran dos habitaciones juntas dentro de la casa, uno con taza y lavabo, y el otro con regadera para ducharse), pero un tío abuelo mío, el hermano de mi abuela, vivía en un pueblo de Quintana Roo y él tenía en el interior de su casa un baño (un lugar para ducharse) y fuera de la casa, a muchos metros en su enorme patio traseto, tenía un "huáter", un excusado que era como de pesadillas para mí. Pero yo nunca usé la palabra "huáter", personas de mi entorno sí. Yo llegué a decir en mi casa "doble u ce" a modo de broma.


----------



## swift

Rocko! said:


> Desafortunadamente dejaste de ingresar a WR y ya no puedo preguntarte dé qué parte de México eres


Para eso estamos quienes tuvimos la suerte de coincidir con él en estos foros hace años.  Nuestro querido amigo @pejeman es de Sonora.


----------



## Rocko!

swift said:


> Para eso estamos quienes tuvimos la suerte de coincidir con él en estos foros hace años.  Nuestro querido amigo @pejeman es de Sonora.


----------



## jorgema

Como ya apuntaron algunos paisanos míos antes, en el Perú, wáter y baño no son lo mismo. El wáter está en el baño (el cuarto de baño, pero no creo que nadie use esa frase normalmente para referirse al de su casa). Al wáter también lo llaman inodoro en los catálogos comerciales, taza, y, humorísticamente, el trono.
Aseo, escusado, lavabo, se conocen y se entenderían pero no son usuales. Servicios, sólo para los ubicados en sitios públicos o comerciales (aunque también se los llama baños).


----------

